# Help! We came home to eggs in our tank!



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

Hello

 We came home and found eggs in our tank. I tried to take pictures but it didn't work. We have had the tank up and running for over a year. It is a 50 gallon tall. We have two angel fish, two bala shark, two red tails, 5-6 african dwarf frog, 2 loaches... any ways we assume it is the angel fish given they are swiming around and being very protective of the eggs that they laid on the sword leave. The angels are in my sig... but I am not sure what we should do. I am excited to have eggs but I am assuming that they won't survive with everything else in the tank.... and I am not quite sure how to move them given they are on a very large plant... 

anythought and ideas are much appreiciated!

thanks


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

no experience here, but i wish you luck!


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

Whenmy convicts layed eggs, the parent protected them till they hatched, then i merely siphoned the fry iinto a 2' tank


----------



## E (Mar 8, 2005)

You can cut off the leaves and hatch them artificially with methylene blue and an airstone, but its easier for you if the parents will guard them until they hatch. Its fairly easy to siphon off wigglers. Put them in a 2 and check out the cichlid sites for how to care for them. Don't feed them until they are swimming around with little or no egg sac left. Get some microworms or a brine shrimp hatchery. Baby angels need fairly small food. I think its unlikely that and fry will survive in a comunity tank. The loaches especially will eat the babies at night and the parents will eat them themselves if they think that the fry are doomed. KEEP THE LIGHT ON. If you want to watch angels raise their own fry give the pair their own tank (At least a 20 gallon high). Sooner or later they will lay again.


----------

